# Had one on...



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I fished the pier at Fairport Harbor from 10:30am to 7:30pm, and I mean I fished it constant. This is what happened. I also caught a catfish which was landed and given to the one comrade on the pier. I am pretty certain I am going to just kayak fish from now on. I hate pier fishing. You're so limited to one spot. I also saw two others landed and another one that got off. I was using jig & maggot. Another was landed with jig and maggot and the other was little cleo blue and silver.


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

I love that sound of the drag peeling off. Next time you take your kayak out, give me a PM I've been meaning to head up to fairport and troll, it'd be nice to have someone else around for safety & chatte!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh man! To bad that one got off. Im gonna take the yak to st Claire this weekend and poke around the deep areas. See whats around.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

I think we all know that feeling of loosing one after hours if fishing! Thanks for the report and video.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice! Thanks for report! how far down did you have the jig set from the float?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I had the jig 3 feet below the float. I was using a black jig that has a little red in the tail as well.


----------



## PatrickS (May 14, 2014)

9 hours of fishing for a few seconds of fight from a steelhead. I call that totally worth it and I am jealous! I hope the weather holds this weekend and I can get out for a few hours myself. Thanks for the report!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Use two rods.
One with jig-n-maggot, throw spoons with the other.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

creekcrawler said:


> Use two rods.
> One with jig-n-maggot, throw spoons with the other.


Yep that's what I was doing all day yesterday. Spoon and jig n maggot. I was reeling in the spoon when I saw my float go under and had enough time to reach for it and grab it off the pier.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

kayak1979 said:


> Yep that's what I was doing all day yesterday. Spoon and jig n maggot. I was reeling in the spoon when I saw my float go under and had enough time to reach for it and grab it off the pier.


Next time we meet up ill show you how I rig my jigs it seems to work well. Ive lost one fish in the past 4 years this way. That fish broke the leader after I had caught 20+ fish on it. I knew i should have swapped leaders at that point.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Do you use fluorocarbon for a tippet?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Yep fluro leader. I have a trick on the jig that works great. And I dont set the hook. I just reel.


----------



## bighomied (Dec 17, 2008)

ldrjay said:


> Yep fluro leader. I have a trick on the jig that works great. And I dont set the hook. I just reel.



How do you tie that because I had one take my jig after 15 min of fighting at the breakwall right in front of me I was so mad


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

bighomied said:


> How do you tie that because I had one take my jig after 15 min of fighting at the breakwall right in front of me I was so mad
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Ive seen that happen there many times. For the love of god people, stop using 4 and 6# tippet. Even 8# is not necessary. I use 2x 11# trouthunter fluoro with no issues, to a 3x 8.6# th flouro if I run a dropper. Thats on a fly rod. I would def be using that 2x for jig and maggot off the piers and breakwalls. A big steelhead on open water is going to test your knots and line strength. Some of the better flouro (I.e Rio fluoroflex plus, trouthunter, etc) tend to have a slightly smaller diameter than other fluoros like Pline, meaning you can go a bit bigger. 

Our waters in NEO are naturally slightly tinted. Even on the clearest, lowest flows, there is still a tint. Dont worry as much about the fish seeing the line. Worry more about tying very good knots. If these were mountain stream trout, it would be a different story. 

The is what ive learned from very successful fisherman, guides,.etc. flyfisherman, but fisherman nonetheless. Ive experienced this first hand this past season. Far more.fish landed, fewer breakoffs, and just as many fish.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Precisely. Ohio waters are naturally stained, and the fish are hatchery fish. They are not easily spooked, and they are not picky about what type of fly/lure is being presented. 

If you were fishing the Deschutes in Oregon, the Hoh in Washington, or the Skeena in British Columbia...then all things matter. But in NE Ohio....nope.



iggyfly said:


> Ive seen that happen there many times. For the love of god people, stop using 4 and 6# tippet. Even 8# is not necessary. I use 2x 11# trouthunter fluoro with no issues, to a 3x 8.6# th flouro if I run a dropper. Thats on a fly rod. I would def be using that 2x for jig and maggot off the piers and breakwalls. A big steelhead on open water is going to test your knots and line strength. Some of the better flouro (I.e Rio fluoroflex plus, trouthunter, etc) tend to have a slightly smaller diameter than other fluoros like Pline, meaning you can go a bit bigger.
> 
> Our waters in NEO are naturally slightly tinted. Even on the clearest, lowest flows, there is still a tint. Dont worry as much about the fish seeing the line. Worry more about tying very good knots. If these were mountain stream trout, it would be a different story.
> 
> The is what ive learned from very successful fisherman, guides,.etc. flyfisherman, but fisherman nonetheless. Ive experienced this first hand this past season. Far more.fish landed, fewer breakoffs, and just as many fish.


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

waaaait a minute...so I don't have to tie 37 different sizes and patterns of nymphs and eggs and have 14 different tippet rolls hanging off my vest/pack? Lol well said ^^ I've tried to carry only two different egg patterns, two nymph patterns, and two streamer patterns for the last 3 years. Much easier to tie up a whole mess of something I know works. So now I just carry 47 different colors and sizes of beads....


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

lowhole4trowt said:


> waaaait a minute...so I don't have to tie 37 different sizes and patterns of nymphs and eggs and have 14 different tippet rolls hanging off my vest/pack? Lol well said ^^ I've tried to carry only two different egg patterns, two nymph patterns, and two streamer patterns for the last 3 years. Much easier to tie up a whole mess of something I know works. So now I just carry 47 different colors and sizes of beads....


I carry 10 and 12 lb Maxima, about a dozen different tube flies (assorted sizes and weighted/non-weighted), a few different sink tips (type 3, type 6, T-14, and floating intermediate), and a half dozen size 6 tube hooks.

Thats all.


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

mdogs444 said:


> I carry 10 and 12 lb Maxima, about a dozen different tube flies (assorted sizes and weighted/non-weighted), a few different sink tips (type 3, type 6, T-14, and floating intermediate), and a half dozen size 6 tube hooks.
> 
> Thats all.


One box for all flies, one for hooks/swivels/misc, egg container and a roll of 8 lb leader with a few floats and a mountain dew=happy camper.


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

I carry 2x, 3x for nymphs, eggs, etc. 0x fluoro, or 12# maxima for swinging


----------

